# New to other marques with this:



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Traded my Touareg in for this. 
http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501341115

Collect the car on Tuesday morning. Cant wait. My wife was finding the Touareg a bit too big for pottering around (school run, shopping etc.) so our plan is: Trade the Touareg in for the RS4 then sell the TT and put the cash towards a Girly Saab convertible for her to drive with the only stipulation is that its Black and an Aero


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Good move on the RS4. I could never own a Saab. Build quality is depressing (almost as bad as American cars)...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

jog said:


> Traded my Touareg in for this.
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501341115
> 
> Collect the car on Tuesday morning. Cant wait. My wife was finding the Touareg a bit too big for pottering around (school run, shopping etc.) so our plan is: Trade the Touareg in for the RS4 then sell the TT and put the cash towards a Girly Saab convertible for her to drive with the only stipulation is that its Black and an Aero


i want i want i want :lol: 
very good family combo, i aspire to have something similar one day


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Nice one. Theres an 07 plate in sprint blue driving around lincoln now. It has sooo much presence. I really would like one myself...or a porsche...or an r8...or an aerial atom...or....


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

That's a VERY nice car, mate. I drooled all over it yesterday when I was at Walton Audi. :


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> Traded my Touareg in for this.
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501341115
> 
> Collect the car on Tuesday morning. Cant wait. My wife was finding the Touareg a bit too big for pottering around (school run, shopping etc.) so our plan is: Trade the Touareg in for the RS4 then sell the TT and put the cash towards a Girly Saab convertible for her to drive with the only stipulation is that its Black and an Aero


TART!!!! :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Lovely car Mark. Not at all jealous. :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Traded my Touareg in for this.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> That's a VERY nice car, mate. I drooled all over it yesterday when I was at Walton Audi. :


I am still dribbling


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

steveh said:


> Lovely car Mark. Not at all jealous. :roll:


Just following your lead Steve


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

51 Grand! 

What were your lucky numbers mate? :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Superb car in one of my favourite Audi colours. 8)

Nice one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its a big blue bus!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Heh!

Even got the colour right :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Heh!
> 
> Even got the colour right :wink:


Spooky


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Jog

Awesome car. 8)

I took a test drive in this exact car a month or so back.

Not sure whether you know, but you can retrofit bluetooth to this car, rather than intall an aftermarket kit. Details here:

http://www.tclsatnav.com/index_012.htm

Enjoy!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

PhilJ said:


> Hi Jog
> 
> Awesome car. 8)
> 
> ...


Picked the car up today. Spent all day driving - fantastic.

Thanks for the info on the blue tooth. How did you manage to test drive it and not buy it? Glad you didnt.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm missing mine already...And i havnt exchanged it yet  .

Very nice choice off Car Jog you will love it......Forever!!!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Awesome motor mate - enjoy 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jam said:


> Awesome motor mate - enjoy 8)


Back at ya :wink:

I always said before buying the RS4 that my next car would be a Porsche. I thought about an 18 month - 2 year old Carrera S, but I wanted the back-up of warranty etc. Unfortunately, funds would not stretch to a new / nearly new, so I opted for another Audi  which seems a bit more practical too.

Your car looks fantastic - a great choice.


----------

